# Am I being realistic?



## cerealuk (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi all, I'm new to the forum and was after a bit of advice

Im currently doing the sums to work out whether I am realistically able to afford a GT-R or not and was hoping to run some numbers by you guys who are already owners. 

Basically I'd have £20k from savings + whatever I get for my 350z to put towards one.. I figure that gives me £28k and then I would borrow £20k to give me £48k for the car + first years insurance (£48k seems like a sensible amount to get what I want)...

Currently I figure I would need to allow for the following:

£300/month repayments on the finance
£40/month road tax
£200/month for running costs (servicing, tyres etc etc)
£80/month insurance 
£200/month petrol (i currently use about £120/month in the 350z running at 18mpg average)

I will only be doing about 5000miles/yr in it

so all in about £820/month

I have no intentions of track daying it and drive sensibly 75% of the time. 

Also Im happy to use non OEM parts (as long as they are good quality) and have no issues with not going to Nissan for services.

Does this all sound sensible to you guys or am I living in a dreamworld? My issue is that this would be around 30% of my wages/month which is just on the edge of not being sensible lol

Out of interest (if people dont mind sharing) what sort of % of your wages do you spend on your GT-R. I'm just curious to know whether most owners are on 6 figure salaries or whether there are joe average people like me who are able to afford to run them ? 

Look forward to any feedback


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

I presume you're after a MY11 GTR ? brand new one?

As 48K is sufficeint to buy you a nice 59 or 10 plate GTR with reasonably low miles, no finance needed.


----------



## cerealuk (Nov 20, 2011)

Nigel-Power said:


> I presume you're after a MY11 GTR ? brand new one?
> 
> As 48K is sufficeint to buy you a nice 59 or 10 plate GTR with reasonably low miles, no finance needed.


Id be after a 59 or 10 plate .. £48k is with £20k financed. Apologies I worded my original post badly.. I'd only get about £8k for the 350z so the £28k would be the £20k saved + the £8k from selling the zed


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

Sounds reasonable! But I don't think you need to spend £48k on the car! you can get really good 09/2010 models for much less..set aside some for basic mods as well like ypipe and remap (about £900) 

If you're only doing 5k miles / year n no track days a set of tyres should last you 2-3years! Make sure car you are buying has good discs/brakes as well because thats the other expensive thing..if all that is good then it's just servicing really ! and at an independent like SVM or litchfields it's going to be much cheaper.. 

Oh and I average 20-22mpg in my car 

Looking at those figures you'll definitely be all right ! 

So.. What colour are you getting??


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm not an owner yet, I'm on the same boat as yourself running numbers.

20K deposit will reduce your repayments by a big chunk, if the estimated costs according to your calculations is 30% of your wages I'd say that's on the positive side still.

The running cost and and maintenance of the GTR would be fairly more than that of the 350Z so be ready to add another 30% ish in terms of overall cost and running the GTR.


----------



## cerealuk (Nov 20, 2011)

andrew186 said:


> Sounds reasonable! But I don't think you need to spend £48k on the car! you can get really good 09/2010 models for much less..set aside some for basic mods as well like ypipe and remap (about £900)
> 
> If you're only doing 5k miles / year n no track days a set of tyres should last you 2-3years! Make sure car you are buying has good discs/brakes as well because thats the other expensive thing..if all that is good then it's just servicing really ! and at an independent like SVM or litchfields it's going to be much cheaper..
> 
> ...



Thanks Andrew, thats put my mind at rest :clap:

Id really like a white one but they seem to be more expensive than any other colour so I think I'd settle for black


----------



## cerealuk (Nov 20, 2011)

Nigel-Power said:


> I'm not an owner yet, I'm on the same boat as yourself running numbers.
> 
> 20K deposit will reduce your repayments by a big chunk, if the estimated costs according to your calculations is 30% of your wages I'd say that's on the positive side still.
> 
> The running cost and and maintenance of the GTR would be fairly more than that of the 350Z so be ready to add another 30% ish in terms of overall cost and running the GTR.



Aye, I'm really not a fan of having things on finance (apart from the house of course which is unavoidable) but I've been itching to get a GT-R ever since they first came out and having now got the sensible stuff like house deposit etc out the way its now looking like it may be just about affordable. 

The other option of course is to try and hold out another year by which time the combination of me being able to save loads each month (as the 350z is cheap to run by comparison) and the GT-R dropping further in price will mean that I could buy one outright... its the sensible option... but its a long wait!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

sounds affordable as you are paying the same amount of fuel as me.


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

cerealuk said:


> The other option of course is to try and hold out another year by which time the combination of me being able to save loads each month (as the 350z is cheap to run by comparison) and the GT-R dropping further in price will mean that I could buy one outright... its the sensible option... but its a long wait!


What did you think of your test drive? If you haven't test driven one, then I'd strongly recommend you do.

They are stunningly quick cars and will smash through 100mph in a few scant seconds; this means you can only nail it for a couple seconds at any time on the road when rolling at normal road speeds. Stage II+ and that time shrinks again!

Personally, I find it's on the track the car excels (despite its weight) simply because it can be opened up and driven like it was meant to be driven properly hooked-up, whereas even on the open road common sense overcomes fun and the constant need to reign her in is ever present like a teasing killjoy; even though it's still great fun to punt along at pace, it's brief. Like allowing a tiger a couple of extra feet play room on its leash, if you will. Imagine taking a tiger for a walk...?! Then, metaphorically speaking, try throwing a ball and shouting 'fetch!' whilst hanging on to the lead in your next test drive on a fast twisty road and I think you'll catch my drift! Then again, some brave people swear that tigers make good pets. Nonetheless, caution is required. The attraction is that a gentle purr snaps into to a bellowing roar in the blink of an eye with just a prod of your toe and the fun and challenge is to tame the wild beast when it snarls! Ferocious! 

If the tiger analogy doesn't work for you, think 750cc road sports bike fast with extra huge cornering grip and you'd not be far off!! Course, it's a lot wider which means on the road adding speed in big dollops also requires its removal in an instant. Can't really slip through the gaps which means progress is easily hampered. And they generally put the fear of God up other motorists due to their sheer presence when shifting like they were born to do, no matter how considerately you chose your moment.

Oddly, I find "relatively slow" cars more satisfying (if ultimately less mind-crushingly impressive) on the roads, because they can be driven harder. A smaller adrenalin "hit" often vs. the opportunity of a big hit infrequently when the road allows. Hence the big tease feeling.

Btw, paddles aren't for everyone; but its auto mode makes for a very relaxing drive when pootling. Stirring a stick, if slower, is still more fun, even if a fully auto double clutch hard accel. is mind-blowingly relentless. I miss it.

Personally I'm tempted to acquire summat a little slower for the road. Maybe the Alfa 4C ...!!! Will test drive one when they come out and probably think it's gutless then throw away my thoughts on getting one, but until then... :chuckle:

Used to have a 350Z once upon a time... great "little" car... could make a fun track tool stripped out and rollcaged... the thought often crosses my mind. Very tempting! :thumbsup:

Btw, your numbers sound about right to me; getting a good second hand car and using the independents or a HPC willing to compete once the first set of cars hit their third birthdays will definitely ensure your numbers are the top end of your planned outlay, with actuals coming in pleasantly less I suspect.

If you can afford to get in a GT-R, then I'd heartily recommend it. I enjoy it immensely and I'm sure you will too. Also cruises distance effortlessly too, reducing normal cars to "stationary objects" to be passed at will, has room for a decent sized shop in the boot, can at a push ferry a few mates to the pub and can be used *every* day - pretty impressive for a 196mph supercar!


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

andrew186 said:


> Sounds reasonable! But I don't think you need to spend £48k on the car! you can get really good 09/2010 models for much less..set aside some for basic mods as well like ypipe and remap (about £900)
> 
> If you're only doing 5k miles / year n no track days a set of tyres should last you 2-3years! Make sure car you are buying has good discs/brakes as well because thats the other expensive thing..if all that is good then it's just servicing really ! and at an independent like SVM or litchfields it's going to be much cheaper..
> 
> ...


Dont bank on 20-22mpg, i only average 17.2 on mine !


----------



## cerealuk (Nov 20, 2011)

Aerodramatics said:


> What did you think of your test drive? If you haven't test driven one, then I'd strongly recommend you do.
> 
> They are stunningly quick cars and will smash through 100mph in a few scant seconds; this means you can only nail it for a couple seconds at any time on the road when rolling at normal road speeds. Stage II+ and that time shrinks again!
> 
> ...



Wow! That is an awesome response to my thread! :clap::clap::clap:

Thanks for taking the time  I have test driven 2 GT-Rs and loved every minutes of it. Unfortunately on both occaisions I felt unable to be as generous with the loud pedal as I would have liked to due to having the Nissan guy along for the ride. Getting a test drive was a mission in itself. Being 27 and looking like I'm 21, the guy in the showroom on both occaisions was very reluctant to let me take one out and asked a million questions about how I was planning to finance and was I aware of the running costs etc. Sort of fair enough I guess but a tad annoying.

I will miss the stick if/when I get one but I'm sure I will cope. The thing I love about the car is that it is a Beast! I cant think of any word that describes it better. It's big, menacing and just oozes awesomeness! :thumbsup:

I have considered keeping the Zed as a track car but to do this I would have to spend less on the GT-R or wait a few months (which may be an option).

Do you think there will be a noticable price drop when cars start hitting the 3 year mark and dropping out of warranty?

Thanks again!


----------



## cerealuk (Nov 20, 2011)

MarcR35GTR said:


> Dont bank on 20-22mpg, i only average 17.2 on mine !



I just close my eyes when I'm filling up at petrol station these days anyway. :runaway:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

For what it's worth I think you're being pretty realistic in your purchase price.

You can get a good MY10 car for 40k to 44k, so you are in the right area with 4k left over for insurance and a reserve fund... or get less on finance. :thumbsup:


However, I tend to be of the opinion that if you are going to buy a GT-R you need to see what it can actually do. Even if it's just a track day or two a year.
You see so many for sale that have never been launched or tracked. I have to wonder why they were bought. Pose factor? It's not what the car was made for.

The car is so awesome you just can't appreciate it on a public road. So my advice would be at least take it to a GTROC track day occasionally. 

---------------------------------------

Out of interest, you say you are borrowing £20k and repayment is £300 per month. Over 3 years I made it about £610 per month. I can't work that out.

One thing I wouldn't personally go for is either a balloon, PCP or 8 years finance. Because like all things the car is going to get old. Yes, it will be worth something in many years, but you could pay up front 8k for your car plus £20k savings and in five years when you fancy a change actually be worse off. Your repayments won't even be keeing up with the depreciation.

But that's just me.

At about £600 per month you are probably keeping up with depreciation on a MY10 if you don't buy an overpriced one.


----------



## cerealuk (Nov 20, 2011)

CT17 said:


> Out of interest, you say you are borrowing £20k and repayment is £300 per month. Over 3 years I made it about £610 per month. I can't work that out.
> 
> One thing I wouldn't personally go for is either a balloon, PCP or 8 years finance. Because like all things the car is going to get old. Yes, it will be worth something in many years, but you could pay up front 8k for your car plus £20k savings and in five years when you fancy a change actually be worse off. Your repayments won't even be keeing up with the depreciation.
> 
> But that's just me.


Understanding parents + Interest free loan over 5 years  = £333/month

The plan would be to pay it off quicker than 5 years but I figure that with a £28k deposit down and interest free payments, I will never be in negative equity. 

As for the track day.. I would love to track it but would be scared to unless I could get VERY good insurance. But I do see your point!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Are you going to use it much over winter?

Many people don't. If not I'd hold off, do a bit of research and generally hang about the forum before buying in Spring.

Your car will be worth less, but a MY10 will also have lost value and you'll have a much better idea before taking the plunge.

I joined the forum in March and bought in October.
That way I had a much better idea which model I wanted, what price was good and what I could afford before buying something on a spur of the moment.

Just a suggestion. :thumbsup:
It's a lot of money for a car.


----------



## cerealuk (Nov 20, 2011)

CT17 said:


> Are you going to use it much over winter?
> 
> Many people don't. If not I'd hold off, do a bit of research and generally hang about the forum before buying in Spring.
> 
> ...



It will be my only car (Assuming I dont keep the zed) so would get used just as much in the winter as the summer. That said we have has snow the last 2 years where I am and the 350z was a real bitch to drive in it.. spent most of my time sideways.. however I had been driving it for 8-10 months before I had to deal with snow so was jsut about able to cope. Might be a bit scarey driving a £40k+ car in the snow after only a few weeks of ownerhip!

I was originally expecting to wait another year or so before buying (as didnt want to get a loan) but the offer of an interest free loan has maybe moved things forward a bit. However the sensible side of me is saying to hold off a few more months and like you said do a lot more research, put together a wish list of exactly what I'm after, work out what Im happy to pay and then just play the waiting game till the perfect car comes up. I did this with the Zed and it took me about 5months from deciding to buy to getting exactly what I wanted and I was glad I held back. The Zed isnt exactly a slow car and I love driving it still so not as if I'm going to struggle in the meantime 

Reading through the forum there is still lots to digest


----------



## smifffy (Oct 10, 2011)

Like a few of the others on this thread I'd question the year of car that you want to reduce the finance? 

One option is to wait until January and see what Nissan are going to do about offering extended warranties on the 09 models. If they're reasonable money you could consider taking an 09 model (Currently around 37k privately) and an extended warranty. The cars seem to be fairly bombproof and buying a lower priced car should mean less exposure to depreciation if that's a concern?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

£200 looks prudent for a non- track maintenance and consumables budget.

Over say three years that would cover a set of tyres, a full set of discs and pads (as a worst case ) and regular services ( probably aftermarket for the brakes and indy for services)

You'd want to buy with good tyre and brake life.

Good advice on buying an earlier car from others; some nice low mile, one owner cars out there

Can you stay off track though?


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

If you want one and have the means now .... I say go for it. If you ask the question , " shall I just wait till next year etc etc " something else will come out that will move the game on again and you only live once.

The trick is jumping on the merry go round at the right price and knowing when to jump off.
Your figures look good to me and £48K is a good lump to play with. Not enough for a MY11 though, so set your sights on a late 59 plate car or 10 plate. Visually they are identical so an early 09 car could be had to silly money but I would want sat nav and usb so it would have to be a 59 plate car as a starting point.

I`d even go as far as question the need for an extended warranty - the main problems that have been reported are the bell housing and gearbox. Both of which can now be fixed for nothing like the over inflated initial amounts suggested. The bell housing alone can be done in an afternoon according to L`s. HPC`s still insist on removing the engine so you can see how the difference in price is affected.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Just buy a well sorted White one now. It will also save you spending £5-10K in the Spring (we know you will).

Nissan : 2010/60 Storm White Nissan GT-R "Premium Edition" SVM/GTC Enhanced


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

cerealuk said:


> As for the track day.. I would love to track it but would be scared to unless I could get VERY good insurance. But I do see your point!


competition car insurance do great quotes (prob same price or cheaper than what u pay now for your 350z) for the gtr and cover all mods plus 5 free track days / year covered as standard


----------



## MARKEER35 (Jul 25, 2011)

There is no point in waiting , I had a 370z black edition great car but wanted a gtr .can't see the point in driving a car when you want something else and can afford it .

Buy a quality my09 drive it , have it serviced buy Lichfields.( use you spare money for fuel,trips to find Europe's best roads )

Consider mods after a year or so or up date to a newer model.

When buying consider tyre condition ,discs/pads wear, next service due and which one .!!

I have been in your position numerous times , the only thing I regret is buying certain cars x6 , 370z instead of going straight to a gtr from a b7 rs4 .

The gtr is in a different class and pound for pound is the best performance car out there.

There is something nice about owning one of the quickest cars on the road even if you cant use it all the time.

Different league.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Personally I'd look for a MY10 in that budget.
It's not a lot more than the MY09, but it has a few tweaks. Some that make the inside nicer (like the NAV and USB) and you get up to an extra years warranty.

Seemed like the best bang for my buck when I was looking after I'd weighted up the options over several months. It only cost me about £2k more.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Whether it is sensible financially depends on other commitments, how secure is your job, whether you have a house sorted etc.

Personally I do low mileage, road use only, have cheap insurance, negotiate hard on servicing costs and saved for the car so don't have to consider finance, I also made an income from work that I could do based on having the car, but I spent 5% of take home on running the GTR last year and have a fraction of the wealth of some on here to whom running a GTR is like buying a pushbike. I couldn't stomach anything like 30% to be honest, no car is worth that especially if you have to finance to do it.


----------



## MARKEER35 (Jul 25, 2011)

My09 ,my10 same colour same mileage component wear identical 2k you would stuggle . Then it depends on buying from dealer ,hpc or private. Whether finanaced or buying outright . you can buy a private my10 for dealer my09 money .

My10 with 24k service due, worn discs and pads and tyres needed = 4k ????


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

cerealuk said:


> ...I have test driven 2 GT-Rs and loved every minutes of it. Unfortunately on both occassions I felt unable to be as generous with the loud pedal as I would have liked to due to having the Nissan guy along for the ride....


Defo test drive one and plant that foot... you gotta mash the metal! Watch the scenario warp by... millennium falcon stylie! 



cerealuk said:


> ...Do you think there will be a noticable price drop when cars start hitting the 3 year mark and dropping out of warranty


Nope; it's an amazing car and the first 3 years are the real hit as ever. After that residuals firm up - they will still be a milder but steady drop over the forth and fifth years plus more, but it'll slow. Starts to become very affordable and very desirable. To experience this kind of pace, you usually need 70K for a three year old 997 turbo.

I suspect it'll flatten out in the mid-20s, especially since the new 'uns are appreciating at the dealer every year. £75K is the entry price now with the obligatory options + the promise of a track pack too!!! :runaway:



w8pmc said:


> Just buy a well sorted White one now. It will also save you spending £5-10K in the Spring (we know you will).
> 
> Nissan : 2010/60 Storm White Nissan GT-R "Premium Edition" SVM/GTC Enhanced


Perfick! :bowdown1: Gowan, you *know* it makes sense! :squintdan opcorn:


----------



## MARKEER35 (Jul 25, 2011)

For what it is worth a 27 year old that has saved 20k and is committed to buy a gtr needs applauding . 

There are to many 27 year old wasters out there.

Buy one .


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Good luck with the search and enjoy the GT-R experience :thumbsup:


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

I also made the recent transition from a 350Z and know I made the correct choice to buy at this time of year.
The Z was a great car and fun to drive, but irrespective of your driving ability; limited when Winter conditions are bad and the 8k could easily be six if you wait until next year.

The GT-R though is in a different league. It's more refined, rides better than the Z, you don't have the intrusion of the brake LSD (it is much more subtle) and you quickly appreciate the modern cockpit with SAT NAV/audio.
It is brutally exciting and you can still get plenty out of it on the road as long as you keep a grip on it. It is even more practical.

A good '59/2010 Black Edition should be well within your budget and have more than enough warranty remaining for peace of mind. Bide your time and get the Storm White that you really want; there's no reason to settle for a second colour choice, even if it does look beautiful in black.

On the other side of the coin, unless you've got steady motorway miles on your regular route budget more for petrol as 17s is more realistic than 22s - you will find you are drawn to fun A roads/driving further than you intended simply to enjoy the dynamics rather than boring motorway miles!

Adding to what others have recommended, if it's not from a HPC/recognised specialist get it inspected and speak to the dealer that last serviced it and find out when (and which) service/tax is due and also if it had been thrashed from the logs. Make sure it had the correct oil/fluids during last service.

If it is from a dealer (even if it's been serviced recently) check the tyres are good, that they are filled with nitrogen to the correct cold pressure and when the four wheel alignment was carried out. Brake pads and discs have been mentioned, transmission too. Confirm the tracker subscription and road tax bracket.

Servicing you have the choice, HPC's can be a much more realistic cost to bear when you provide oil and consumables and they seem eager to try and please, but you'll probably know what to expect from the Z.

The dealer service plans for 2010 and earlier vehicles are a complete rip off, a disgrace.
Nissan making a tactical blunder and missing a great opportunity to reinforce the brand here.

The specialists that frequent the forum have fantastic knowlege and experience and their reputation here speaks for itself. Dealers may not be so sympathetic if you take this path though.

Get the right car and keep some of that budget for mod's if you're buying a standard car. You'll want exhaust, tune and gearbox software upgrade and likely cosmetics much more quickly than you might think...

Protegimus


----------



## cerealuk (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback and advice guys, really appreciate it :clap:

Have spent all day pondering over what to do and have pretty much decided to lower my budget to £40k (meaning I can get away with a smaller loan) and hold out for a white MY10 in white as I like my gadgets 

I figure I may have to wait another 5 or 6 months until I can get one for this but it means

1) only a £10k loan instead of a £20k (As ill save some more money between now and then and the car will cost less)
2) the bad weather will have passed
3) I can justify more money on mods 
4) Gives me more time to spend on this forum reading through the wealth of info on here so I know what to look for when buying
5) I just spent £1000 putting the 350z throught its P3 service and a pair of new tyres so feel I need to get a few months worth out of it lol
6) More time to try and talk a friend or two into splitting the cost of the zed for a joint track day project..


Had a good look at a black one today and although it looked dead sexeh... I definitely prefer it in white though 

So thats my target.. Low milage MY10 in storm white for £40k :thumbsup:


----------



## Eric Laybourne (Apr 27, 2009)

I moved from a 350z to a gtr and although I loved the 350z - miles of smiles , oversteer on demand and oodles of low end torque - the gtr is in a different league really . Not always more enjoyable but it just grows and grows on you becomes adictive to drive - always the long way home ! As for the paddle shift - well it's just digital excellence , never a missed or bodged shift and the joy of shifting with both hands on the wheel is brill . Like you I only do around 5k / year but I think it makes every journey more enjoyable . Mine does anything from 16 ( favourite point and squirt B roads ) to 25 mpg ( boring motorway work with cruise on ) .

As for servicing I've just paid £800 for a service and try to control costs by supplying my own oil to the dealership ( I buy gtr mobil 1 from a discount house which helps ) .

Not sure if this helps but hope you get sorted and enjoy enjoy


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Welcome to the club - you could do far worse than W8PMC car at that price with all the bits and utterly cherished (we all know Paul and complete car history). Fits your £48K budget perfectly and gives me heart that my MY10 (60) which is exactly the same age as Paul's is still worth £45K-£48K ish (similar mods).

The experience is so worth it but I did drop £5K in a monthon insurance, servicing and brakes in September but W8PMC already has everything done which you would need to swap from OEM. Honestly not biased but why not get one, enjoy life and some of the events coming up with the GTRCO in the spring - check out GTR Owners Club ? the official car club for all Nissan GT-R and Nissan Skyline owners and enthusiasts for details of news/events and lots more coming soon!


----------



## Silverback2 (Oct 13, 2009)

If you're waiting for the end of winter you'll be able to delay getting winter rubber too. It's a must over in Germany, and a set of wheels and rubber slapped another €5k on the price, but on the flip side, you can accelerate on snow almost as fast as you can on the road, which surprised the hell out of me.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

ROG350Z said:


> The experience is so worth it but I did drop £5K in a month


if we are including insurance, then I had a 6k month :nervous:

Got me thinking about the cost of much trackdays, lol


----------



## cerealuk (Nov 20, 2011)

Zed Ed said:


> if we are including insurance, then I had a 6k month :nervous:
> 
> Got me thinking about the cost of much trackdays, lol


Ouch! So if you had to estimate the total cost of a single track day including wear and tear what would you expect it to be?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

cerealuk said:


> Ouch! So if you had to estimate the total cost of a single track day including wear and tear what would you expect it to be?


Very personal , depending on how you drive and when / where the day is.

As a guide, middling position, I'd say;

Consume 33% of tyre life : £400 ( assume bridgies)
Consume 33% of tranny fluid life : £200 ( assuming temps kept below 120 or or just over)
Consume 25% of front brake life : £450

I write down these costs for my trackdays.

Great fun though

Why not join us as Silverstone 17th Dec for a few laps?


----------



## cerealuk (Nov 20, 2011)

Zed Ed said:


> Very personal , depending on how you drive and when / where the day is.
> 
> As a guide, middling position, I'd say;
> 
> ...


Expensive day then! Would definitely only be able to justify that once every 9-12 months :runaway:

what does fully comp insurance cost for a track day and whats the excess like?


----------



## cerealuk (Nov 20, 2011)

Zed Ed said:


> Why not join us as Silverstone 17th Dec for a few laps?


Unlikely I'll have a GT-R by then but I could be interested in popping along in the 350z if I can get it insured etc :thumbsup:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Pm me for details

I'm sure we can manage some pax laps for you too.


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

cerealuk said:


> It will be my only car (Assuming I dont keep the zed) so would get used just as much in the winter as the summer. That said we have has snow the last 2 years where I am and the 350z was a real bitch to drive in it.. spent most of my time sideways.. however I had been driving it for 8-10 months before I had to deal with snow so was jsut about able to cope. Might be a bit scarey driving a £40k+ car in the snow after only a few weeks of ownerhip!
> 
> I was originally expecting to wait another year or so before buying (as didnt want to get a loan) but the offer of an interest free loan has maybe moved things forward a bit. However the sensible side of me is saying to hold off a few more months and like you said do a lot more research, put together a wish list of exactly what I'm after, work out what Im happy to pay and then just play the waiting game till the perfect car comes up. I did this with the Zed and it took me about 5months from deciding to buy to getting exactly what I wanted and I was glad I held back. The Zed isnt exactly a slow car and I love driving it still so not as if I'm going to struggle in the meantime
> 
> Reading through the forum there is still lots to digest


Interest free loan?!! im the same dont want a loan so been saving up and sold my R33...where did you mabage to get an interest free loan?! if you dont mind me asking!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

blitzer_bhoy said:


> Interest free loan?!! im the same dont want a loan so been saving up and sold my R33...where did you mabage to get an interest free loan?! if you dont mind me asking!


Road post 14 on page one. Family interest free loan. Doubt they'd adopt you. 



Zed Ed said:


> Pm me for details
> I'm sure we can manage some pax laps for you too.



I'd be happy to do some when there is no instructor aboard. :thumbsup:


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

CT17 said:


> Road post 14 on page one. Family interest free loan. Doubt they'd adopt you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not?! lol.......im off to ask the family for some dough doubt i will get more than a few quid!!!

In my view I would go for a modded 09/10 for 45-48k, if your planning to mod that is..im personally after an 09/59...will start with getting the wheels changed and some cosmetic bits (Tommy Kaira), exhaust and then onto getting the car re-mapped. If the right car turns up with some mods id happily buy that...and im also after a storm white!


----------



## cerealuk (Nov 20, 2011)

Zed Ed said:


> Pm me for details
> 
> I'm sure we can manage some pax laps for you too.


PM sent


----------



## cerealuk (Nov 20, 2011)

CT17 said:


> I'd be happy to do some when there is no instructor aboard. :thumbsup:


Awesome thanks for the offer, am checking costs with Ed and need to check with the better half that I am free that weekend so may well take you up on it :thumbsup:


----------



## GTR Bro (Jun 8, 2011)

cerealuk said:


> Awesome thanks for the offer, am checking costs with Ed and need to check with the better half that I am free that weekend so may well take you up on it :thumbsup:


Free laps? Check with the better half? OMG, I'd sell mine for laps!!

This year at the ring I was offered a passenger lap in a GTR with a veteran around the Ring. I thought all my birthdays had come at once until the track was closed for the rest of the time the GTR was at the track. Gutted!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

blitzer_bhoy said:


> Why not?! lol.......im off to ask the family for some dough doubt i will get more than a few quid!!!
> 
> In my view I would go for a modded 09/10 for 45-48k, if your planning to mod that is..im personally after an 09/59...will start with getting the wheels changed and some cosmetic bits (Tommy Kaira), exhaust and then onto getting the car re-mapped. If the right car turns up with some mods id happily buy that...and im also after a storm white!


Mine's still for sale & the price has been reduced slightly for a quick sale

Nissan : 2010/60 Storm White Nissan GT-R "Premium Edition" SVM/GTC Enhanced


----------

